# Problem mit bilder anzeigen bei xampp



## buckrhodes (3. November 2004)

also, ich habe folgendes problem... ich hab mir einen webserver eingerichtet mit xampp auf den man durch dyndns zugreifen kann....er diehnt hauptsächlich als fileserver für private zwecke um z.b. schnell mal auf ein paar Bilder zugreifen zu können....
 nur das Problem ist das die bilder die ich im htdocs verzeichnis habe entweder nur zur hälfte geladen werden oder gar nicht und folgender fehler erscheint 

   The image “http://[...url...]/pix/CIMG0110.JPG” cannot be displayed, because it contains errors.

   wenn ein bild nur zur hälfte geladen wird sieht es z.b. folgendermaßen aus:








 wenn ich als localhost draufzugreif wird alles wunderbar angezeigt... nur halt nicht wenn ich von wo anders drauf zugreif......

   kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, und mir sagen wie ich diesen Fehler behebe?

   vielen dank schonmal im vorraus


----------



## buckrhodes (5. November 2004)

hat wirklich niemand ein Tip für mich ?


----------

